# openvpn for FreeBSD



## watcher00090 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there's a openvpn package or port for FreeBSD?

Thanks you,
James Pedersen


----------



## watcher00090 (Sep 6, 2022)

It seems like there is:






						FreeBSD Ports Search
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## hbsd (Sep 6, 2022)

security/openvpn


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Sep 6, 2022)

There is even Wireguard available, if that's your thing.


----------



## mer (Sep 6, 2022)

You've obviously found it, I'll just chime in that it works just fine, I've been using it (client connections to $WORK) for a long time, even works with 2FA.  I prefer to start it from the command line, since I don't like the GUI tools


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2022)

watcher00090 said:


> It seems like there is:


Searching for ports is easier to do on the Freshports website. The site also provides lots of other information (like the versions in quarterly and latest repositories for example).


----------



## mer (Sep 6, 2022)

There's even a link on freebsd.org/ports to Freshports so it can be treated as "roughly authoratative"


----------

